# Tis the season...



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

To pick garbage, fa la la la la, la la la laaaaaaaaaaaa

People are spring cleaning. Last night I picked up a pedestal fan, and a huge black pool cover screen. Anybody find anything interesting of late?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I prefer to think of it as selective recycling if you don't mind.
But you are right. "The Hunt is On"


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

*No Dumpster Diving for me Boohoo*

Unfortunately, all the "transfer stations" around here have disallowed dumpster diving. Which is really stupid IMHO. If they're going to call them transfer stations, why can't I go in and transfer stuff out???
So, I will post notices on my local freecycle, I've already given a list to a guy I work with (a yard sale afficianado...he goes where I don't, to the richer communities up the coast...you wouldn't believe what they give away for a song), and of course, I get to fight with my coworkers to take home 2x4's, pallets, barrels, wooden boxes, etc. And the 3/8" threaded rods, which are in 3 and 4 foot lengths. Much cheaper than rebar. I'm still trying to decide what to do with the 5 foot lengths of 2 inch diameter steel pipe I scooped up earlier. 
Happy hunting everyone!

Sue


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Recycling has been around for some years, so why do some places disallow it?
I would think that if people want something others have discarded then they would be saving space in the land fills and putting the stuff to good use.

Of course there are people that are afraid someone might benefit from taking something that they have thrown away, so they destroy it before discarding it.
That is the case in the small town where I live. 

On the bright side I did see 2 kids rideable cars, the battery operated ones they sit in, they were in a dumpster in what looked to be good shape.
( The cars not the dumpster  )
The trouble is when I saw them I was on the job and couldn't stop to get them.
When I got off work I made a bee line to the house to retrieve them, but the garbage collector beat me there by a few hours.

Across from where I work is an equipment dealer, they had uncrated several 4 wheelers and said I could have the wood crates they had come in.
Great lumber for a coffin I thought.
But one of the workers didn't know I wanted them and burned them. 
Oh well, such is life.

I am definetly looking for people to start spring cleaning and yard sales.
However my wife is dreading it, I'm a pack rat.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Michigal has a great point there. Don't forget to check your local online freecycle group, and or craigslist. Always good stuff there, but you have to act quickly. Trishaanne just picked me up an overhead projector today in that way. I may not even use it for the haunt, but making small designs that I can then project and trace on larger tombstones and walls, is a lot easier for me than drawing straight onto a full size object. Free=good.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Just scrounged up 20 6x6x24 inch pieces of styrofoam in perfect condition. 
They were used for some kind of spacers.

Can't really decide what to build first though.
Any suggestions?

My wife suggested I should use them to build another garage to hold all of the stuff I bring home.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Ah yes, the first garbage day of the month is bulk throw out day. WoooHoooters !!!!!! I got the round plastic picnic table for my torture wheel, and two animated deer. all is right with the world.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Vlad said:


> Ah yes, the first garbage day of the month is bulk throw out day. WoooHoooters !!!!!! I got the round plastic picnic table for my torture wheel, and two animated deer. all is right with the world.


Thems good pickings and quit a creative idea Vlad. Torture wheel, cool.


----------

